# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  ملف خاص .مرض الصرع؟

## آهات حنونه

*مرض الصرع ((ملف كامل عنة))خاص* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


مرض كلنا نسمع عنة ونجهل اسبابة لاء ونخاف من الى مصابين فية لانة بعضهم يقولون انة مس من الجن 
خلينى اوضحة لكم علا وعسي تختلف النظرة عند البعض منكم 



تعريف المرض:اضطراب تشنجي، والتشنج هو خلل وظيفي مؤقت بخلايا المخ يحدث عندما يضطرب السريان المنتظم عادة للإشارات الكهربائية نتيجة لشحنة كهربائية مفاجئة تعطل وظائف المخ الطبيعية......

اعراضة الظاهرة:يتصف الصرع بفقدان الوعي بصفة مؤقتة أو متطاولة وبالتحركات التشنجية غير الإرادية.
وفي بعض النوبات الطفيفة التي تسمى الصرعات الصغرى يستغرق فقد الوعي برهة وجيزة لا تتجاوز ثواني، وفي هذه الحالة تحدث ارتعاشات حول العين أو الفم. فالمصاب بالنوبة يظل جالساً أو واقفاً، وتطرأ عليه لحظة من الشرود الذهني.
أما في النوبات الكبيرة فان المصاب يسقط على الأرض فاقد الوعي غالباً أو يخرج من فمه رغوة ويعضعض ويهز أطرافه في عنف، وقد يؤذي المريض نفسه أثناء النوبة...

اعراض تحذيرية :مرضى الصرع كثيراً ما يحسون بنوع من الإنذار أو التحذير، حيث يشعر المريض قبل النوبة احساساً ...في شكل صوت رنين في الاذنين أو ظهور بقع أمام العينين أو تنميل في الأصابع وهذا الانذار من شأنه ان يعطي للمصاب بالصرع الفرصة للاستلقاء والابتعاد عن المواد الصلبة تجنباً للسقوط...
***********************************
الاسعافات الاولية:الشجاعة مطلوبة
1 - يجب ابعاد كل ما يمكنه ان يسبب ضرراً أو أذى للمريض.
2 - يوضع أي شيء بين فكيه كقطعة قماش مطوية أو قطعة فلين .. ويجب ان تكون كبيرة كي لا يبلعها وغير قاسية .
3 - فك ما حول رقبته وصدره وبطنه من الأربطة حتى لا يعيق حركة التنفس.
4 - مسح لعابه حتى لا يتسرب الى المسالك الهوائية ويزيد في عسر التنفس.
5 - تركه نائماً ومنع أي شخص من ايقاظه.
6 - يجب الا يغيب ذووه عنه لحظة واحدة.
7 - حذار ان تفتح فمه بقوة ولتنتظر حتى يرتخي فمه.
8 - لا تدخل يديك أو أصابعك في فمه لكي لا يعضها.
9 - الاّ تصب سوائل في فمه أو ان تحركه خلال فترة التشنج.
10ـ البقاء مع المصاب حتى انتهاء النوبة والتي لا تستمر لأكثر من دقيقتين.
11ـ بعد انتهاء النوبة يصاب الطفل بالنعاس ونقص التركيز كما ذكر فإن لم يحدث ذلك أو لم يفق، يجب طلب المساعدة كالاتصال بالإسعاف أو أقرب مركز طوارئ.
12ـ إذا ما استمرت النوبة الى أكثر من دقيقتين وتجاوزت الخمس دقائق أو تكررت كما في حالة الصرع المتواصل أو حدثت النوبة خلال الاستحمام أو السباحة، عندئذ تصبح حالة إسعافيه طارئة.

صورة توضيحية:

علا وعسي اكون وضحت شوى من غموض هذا المرض لدا البعض منكم ولا تخافون من مرض لانة مايعدى 
وعسي ربي يشافي ويعافي جميع المرضي قولو امين 

تحياتى لكم 
*

----------


## فرح

احسنت حبيبتي بــــــــحووور
ع حسن الاختياااار بوركت جهوووودك الطيييييبه
تسلم الاياااادي يالغلا
ويعطيك العااافيه،،،لاعدمنا جديدك
نننتظر روووعة مناتجووودبه اناااملك المتألقه
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلوومات  رائعه 
ومهمه جدا
مشكووره خييه على هذا الجهد 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## آهات حنونه

الله يسلمكم

 :signthankspin:  :signthankspin: على المرور

----------

